# Engineer Watch Link Part 2



## dinomartino1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Link worked but when it sends you to the trocadero page enter "engineer watch" in search and pictures come up


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I always feel a bit dubious when a watch claims to be a 'current' issue with any sort of 'elite' or 'specialist' army regiment. I meet a lot of soldiers at Bisley (national shooting centre) and they all seem to opt for Casio G Shock.

When I started looking at watches, I bought a 'real, as supplied to the military, super tough' MWC SBS divers watch. The strap is on a CWC G10 now, the rest of the watch in my spares box, the watch lasted about two months of 'extreme, super tough' desk diving.

I'd always take descriptions like this with a pinch of salt.


----------

